# Smallest snow goose spread in the Spring?



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm just wondering what the smallest size spreads people have used in the Spring Snow goose season? 
Did you have succes, and what type of decoys?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

My friends use 200 shells and good pretty good, never had a 100 bird day, but they get their share of birds.


----------



## d wiz (Jul 31, 2003)

We've hunted over maybe 100 full bodies and have worn 'em out.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

100 texas rags.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

3 doz windsocks and yes I had success. Did not have an e-caller either.


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

Leo Porcello said:


> 3 doz windsocks and yes I had success. Did not have an e-caller either.


You must be pritty good at using a snow call.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Killed 40 over about 80 floaters one time. Right place right time..


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

ValleyCityHunter2008 said:


> Leo Porcello said:
> 
> 
> > 3 doz windsocks and yes I had success. Did not have an e-caller either.
> ...


Did not use a call. Just decoys, a lot of wind, and a little bit of luck I guess. I wish I knew how to mouth call snows. I think I became dependent on the e-caller now and have not pushed myself to learn with a mouth call.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Its all about the right decoy. I use one. Ive invented a new decoy, I call it the full-rut goose in estrous deke. KILLER on juvie ganders. :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

shooteminthelips said:


> Killed 40 over about 80 floaters one time. Right place right time..


Honestley i think that all geese are not as weary over water and decoy better so i could so how that one would work. It must of been larger open water if it was spring.


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

Did not use a call. Just decoys, a lot of wind, and a little bit of luck I guess. I wish I knew how to mouth call snows. I think I became dependent on the e-caller now and have not pushed myself to learn with a mouth call.[/quote]

Ha thats cool guys wouldn't even want to set up a spread with out an e-caller and definitley not with silence. Those gesse must of just gave up on life. What type of windsocks you use?


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

last spring I shot them over my 20doz. honk dekes and 3 dozen snow shells, I decided to throw them somthing diffrent and it worked for me.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Actually it was in a a flooded corn field! The water was was pretty good size, but wasnt your typical lake or slough hunt!


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

shooteminthelips said:


> Actually it was in a a flooded corn field! The water was was pretty good size, but wasnt your typical lake or slough hunt!


That sounds like a perfect place.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

14 decoys

I wrote about it the other spring here:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/springgoosestories.php

I'll quote it here:



> One of my most favorite snow goose memories I can only share in print, as it was one of those rare times where I headed out solo. It all started on my way home from a Sunday morning hunt in S. Central ND in early April in 2002. We had a fairly successful hunt and all of the guys in our group dispersed, each taking their own scenic route home. I chose to take the back roads home as I had this itch in the back of my mind that the day was not yet over, or that I didn't want it to end. I decided to take the road that cut north near our hunting lodge, "The Plant" and see if there was any that were close to home. The area typically is frequented by spring snow geese but not normally in large numbers like other more well known areas; but this day was different. Just a mile or two to the east there were 3 cornfields loaded with geese and they were also casually roosting in a couple nearby ponds. The day was warm with nice steady south winds that spelled migration like no other. I quickly picked up my phone and called all of my hunting buddies, none who were willing to make the sacrifice to drive back SW of Fargo to do the evening shoot. But this was an opportunity I didn't want to miss. I scouted all the opportunities present and decided to deploy the decoys on a small WPA that was adjacent to a cornfield the birds were using.
> I had to walk-in about 350 yards to where I planned to hunt, and I decided that I was only going to make the trip ONCE. I glanced over all my decoys and decided to take 6 snow goose floaters on my back, and to grab a handful of windsocks with my one free hand (which later turned out to be just 8 ). So there I was, trudging through a muddy field in a pair of waders with a big bag of floaters, gun, 2 e-callers, gun bag, decoys in hand and a Final Approach Ground Hog over the shoulder. I had only what I could carry...barely. After a grueling walk I arrived at what I felt would be the X. I threw out the 6 floaters and setup the 8 windsocks going into the cornfield. I decided to put my blind along a small clump of weeds on the water's edge where my blind blended in perfectly. So there I was, at 3 in the afternoon on a 60-degree day with a weak decoy spread looking to the south wondering why the heck the migration wasn't happening...or would it? Was it over? That question was answered not more than 20 minutes later as the first signs of small flocks appeared from the south. I turned on the E-caller and pointed the speaker in the direction of the flock. To my amazement they instantly turned and were coming at me...and fast. The first flock was locked up at about 150 yards and "shucked" down to the water like they were ready to dive in like an eagle homing in on a fish. With their bellies almost dragging against the water, they glided into the floaters without an ounce of worry. Giddeyup! I pulled up and folded a beautiful blue at roughly 15 yards and it folded into the water. I swung my Benelli Nova ahead of a mature snow and CLICK&#8230;I tried again, nothing. For whatever reason my gun wouldn't cycle shells properly and I was down to a single shot for the rest of the day. And to my amazement, what just took place would become the norm. Flock after flock, each perfectly spaced about 5 minutes apart kept coming from the south. Each of them seemed to want to outdo the previous flock as they all shucked and followed suit down to the water's edge and into my lap. MOST of the time I made the one shot count, but there were a few flocks that left my spread laughing as some stupid hunter shook a shotgun at them spouting off profanities that I won't divulge here. But as it turned out, 14 dead snows lying around me was plenty. Maybe it was a good thing my gun failed me that day, or I would've spent all night carrying snows back to the truck.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Brother and I mouth call. Learned how in the deep South.

There is simply no commercial call (not calling e-callers) that can out produce mouth calling. Make sure you bring plenty to drink, throat does get dry.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

That is what she said!


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I didnt think anybody could hit those high notes after puberty.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I could hit those high notes. You should hear me sing Bon Jovi at karoake Old Hunter!! After a pack of Marb Lites and 10 Morgan cokes I might even try so ACDC. haha lol


----------



## gaddy getter (Dec 2, 2003)

I can think of four situations that you don't need very many decoys to kill snow geese (Less than 150).

SNOW STORM

FOG

EXTREME WIND

LATE LATE SPRING JUVIES

Other than that.....good luck :wink:


----------



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

last year i hunted over 12 doz sillo socks in a corn field/ flooded bean field. we had some of our best days early in the push killing adults. but the flooded bean field we were next to was 60 acres and 40 acres were 1 to 6 in. deep water. the birds ate that up !!


----------



## remidog (Oct 15, 2008)

i had a good hunt 0f 80 fullbodies and shells mixed 2 yrs ago. I shot 20 in an hr and a half. not bad for only 80 decoys


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> 14 decoys


Gentleman's hunt! 8)


----------

